# any tips for 2010 season?



## grousing effiemn (Oct 19, 2010)

Going out for the first time tomorrow... any tips? best time of the day to hunt? trails? or gravel road?


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

If you never have hunted Sharptails before, your in for a treat. Our group targeted them hard this year and shot over 90 eventhough we live 300 miles from even anything considered good sharptail stuff. You got to remember they are different from pheasants and pheasant type habitat will let you down everytime. Try to find pasture land that was not grazed this year. The more hills the bettter. Hunt the hills and side hills. They will RARELY be in the lowlands. Sharptails like grass that is less than 12 inches high. Granted some snow or extremely cold weather could change that a bit. Any pastures that contain buffalo berries are good. Although superthick patches of buffalo berries are porcupine magnets. Try to stay away from pastures or fields with brome grass. They do not like the stuff at all. Plan on walking alot! During the last hour of the day this time of the year they will be along small grain fields next to grass. Even if you see them fly in to the fields it will give you an idea where they came from to hunt the next day. If they flush wild get your *** over there as fast as you can as there is usually a stragler or two left that fflush late.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Now that we are well into the season, getting into late season now, I will say there are a few patterns where I hunt. In the mornings, sunflower fields hold lots of birds. Field edges with good cover are about the only hope of getting in range. Play the angles. Mid day will have them in nearby CRP, your best bet for good shooting. Look specifically for a plant called vetch (i think that's the name) mixed in with the grasses. Without it, move on. It is a sort of vine like alfalfa with seed heads resembling little snails. Late afternoon will have the grouse back in the crops. There is a chance to hit pheasants an grouse together, I do it often in some areas where there is tall cover for the pheasants and lower stuff for grouse. The CRP I described will often hold both birds too, a real pain when your dog insists on trailing every rooster in there (even though you finished up on those already). Keep your dogs real close this time of year. A dog rocketing ahead will usually just spook the grouse up that much further. The birds just aren't that patient at this point in the season. Good luck and post photos of the hunt!


----------

